# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Guess where in Singapore?

## budak



----------


## Delwin

Pulau Ubn :Razz:

----------


## budak

nope... not Ubin

----------


## illumbomb

The water looks clear and still with sandy substrate, my guess is a reservoir, maybe MacRitchie Reservoir?

----------


## ccs

West coast park?

----------


## Simon

is it on the main land or off shore island? Changi beach?

----------


## budak

main island but not reservoir

----------


## FishSoup

Hmm. Sungei Buloh/Kranji area?

----------


## ranmasatome

There are scats..so should be somewhere near the sea?

----------


## leeruisheng

Underwater World.

----------


## budak

okok.... its the Bukit Timah/Dunearn Road canal, between College Green and the old NIE campus.

----------


## Delwin

that will be the last place i will think of :Exasperated:

----------


## whiskerbreed

What's that other fish besides the scat?
 :Huh?: 


SuD
 :Cool:

----------


## budak

Tilapia. The canal has many egrets too when the water is low enough for wading.

----------


## CacaManiac

those are some lovely shots... i'm one of those who always peers into secluded pockets of water to see what's living in there.

----------


## ranmasatome

Wahahaha... spent a large part of my childhood walking these canals... i know them like th back of my hand...

Budak.. when you free i bring you go one solid place!!! :Grin:

----------


## hwchoy

last time found 3 small goldfish in Jalan Haji Alias canal, plus one 1ft+ koi! managed to catch it with a pail  :Grin:

----------


## leeruisheng

Are the scats a native species or accidentally introduced?

----------


## 900801

I think its from neighbouring countries

----------


## budak

sigh.... scats are native. tilapia are not. 

More info on what's native and what's not here:
http://habitatnews.nus.edu.sg/guideb...h/fishlist.htm
http://habitatnews.nus.edu.sg/guideb...h/text/240.htm
http://www.ecologyasia.com/verts/freshwater-fishes.htm
http://www.ecologyasia.com/verts/brackish-fishes.htm

----------


## Savant

Scats are native but usually found in the mangrove swamps together with other brackish water fishes

----------


## 900801

nice to catch too,to pass time :Smile:

----------


## bryan

Canals are fun. I like to take a peek whenever I can. I used to catch feeders from the one behind my house until they cleared it up.

I've seen people casting nets at the same canal at the Rochor junction. The canals at Orchard road used to have heaps of Tilapia making nests in the sand too.

----------


## kennethc

Wow... Legal to catch them? i am looking for residents for my brackish water tank... Scats... Archers... i have already Monos.

----------


## cdckjn

I think if you are catching one or two for keeping in aqaurium, I am fine with that. If you are going to fish them all up, then I think that we will be destroying the ecology of fragile Singapore, then we should not do that, right?

----------


## kennethc

Yup, i was about to catch a few good pieces.

----------


## Yany

Really nice looking fish in such clear water. I wanted to add to Budak's thread that this is the spoils of the day with my boys..

----------


## kennethc

> Really nice looking fish in such clear water. I wanted to add to Budak's thread that this is the spoils of the day with my boys..


Your caught fishes are really beautiful, where did you catch them?

----------


## Emokidz

Wow, cute fish! Is that Betta pugnax? Or some gourami?

----------


## Yany

> Your caught fishes are really beautiful, where did you catch them?


Thanks. Brings back childhood memories so it was fun watching kids with the net and getting excited over catching ghost shrimps and fish. Mostly, we go there to have a "picnic" and be outdoors instead of them playing with electronic games.




> Wow, cute fish! Is that Betta pugnax? Or some gourami?


I wish it was a wild betta but I think they call this croaking gourami. I prefer the other fish .. the pond goby.

----------


## aqualeap

> Really nice looking fish in such clear water. I wanted to add to Budak's thread that this is the spoils of the day with my boys..


Hi! Nice catch at such a place. Do they stay there throughout the year? Or only at certain month / season?

----------


## Yany

Hi Aqualeap,
Its a pond so pretty much they are there the whole year through  :Smile:  
As with our reservoirs, they have crayfish too! The males have claws that has very red colouring at the base of their claws which makes them really attractive. Some have blueish tinge in their shell too! Since I'm not into crayfish/lobster, I leave them be as they grow to be too big. I've seen one as long as 6 inches!

----------


## kennethc

> Thanks. Brings back childhood memories so it was fun watching kids with the net and getting excited over catching ghost shrimps and fish. Mostly, we go there to have a "picnic" and be outdoors instead of them playing with electronic games.
> 
> 
> I wish it was a wild betta but I think they call this croaking gourami. I prefer the other fish .. the pond goby.


I love your pond goby, wish i can catch them but its really too far.. );

----------


## reiner09

heh i went there with nets when i was little.. caught and caused many deaths of the wild guppies there.. and if i am not wrong i spotted a fish somewhat that look like a stone grouper (about 5cm long), i don't really know what species they are though.. and also crabs when the rocks are lifted.. and of course ghost shrimps,the glass fish that you guys are talking about , i have netted it once before too..

----------


## darrentyl

Looks like can be an interesting place to spend for the weekend...

----------


## David Moses Heng

Guys, Please do not remove any fauna from the park other than photos of them. As hobbyists, we should preserve what is left in our back yard as it is and not take from them. 

Thank you.

----------


## barmby

Take photos. Leave behind footprints. Thank you.

KennethC. I like your avatar and signature. Super cool...

----------


## Yany

True, true. All livestock returned to their home after convincing kids that, that is the right thing to do  :Smile:

----------


## kennethc

Thank you, i take art o levels so i have the ability to use photoshop, Turns out nice. Haha.

----------


## barmby

You are indeed special that utilize Siamese tiger and archer fish.

----------


## kennethc

Haha, they are my favourite fishes, how about you? I keep 4 archer fishes and 4 ITs, 2 Mono and 1 Pangsius.

----------


## barmby

Just click on my signature = )

----------


## icefire

> Just click on my signature = )


wow  :Laughing:  :Jump for joy:  this will be my references for what i will setup for a small scale 2ft tank  :Smile:

----------


## icefire

> heh i went there with nets when i was little.. caught and caused many deaths of the wild guppies there.. and if i am not wrong i spotted a fish somewhat that look like a stone grouper (about 5cm long), i don't really know what species they are though.. and also crabs when the rocks are lifted.. and of course ghost shrimps,the glass fish that you guys are talking about , i have netted it once before too..


 not easy to keep such wild caught fishes alive. for one, i used to go malaysia to explore the small rivers and used to bring back small fishes, bettas but they keep on dying. seems quite weak to me but when i use indian almond concentrated solutions they seem to have a better chance of surviving but i wouldn't suggest catching from our natural "ponds" as they already have very little livestock. not to mention the amount of parasites that you could introduce into your tank. crayfish,yabbies especially, they might contain lots of planaria in them(have experienced this and had to re-cycle tank after i atomic bombed it)  :Smile:

----------


## stormhawk

> True, true. All livestock returned to their home after convincing kids that, that is the right thing to do


Yany, I have a suggestion for your next trip to the park. If you net an animal, put it in the plastic tank and teach your kids how to identify them. Let them attempt to draw the animal or photograph it by themselves with your supervision before releasing. That way, you can still make it both educational and fun.  :Smile: 

You can also ask them to make notes on the habitat etc, which can be very useful for that Young Scientist badge thing that primary school kids have. I remember it took me awhile to get my Zoologist badge when I was a kid.  :Grin:

----------


## kennethc

> Yany, I have a suggestion for your next trip to the park. If you net an animal, put it in the plastic tank and teach your kids how to identify them. Let them attempt to draw the animal or photograph it by themselves with your supervision before releasing. That way, you can still make it both educational and fun. 
> 
> You can also ask them to make notes on the habitat etc, which can be very useful for that Young Scientist badge thing that primary school kids have. I remember it took me awhile to get my Zoologist badge when I was a kid.


True, i had a Zoologist Badge too when i was a kid. I loved it. If you want, you can always head to the Singapore Science Center. There is also more other branches of science, not only zoology. (:

----------


## stormhawk

The pond at the Science Center was my favorite spot to learn about aquatic insects and fish when I was in primary school many years ago.

----------


## felix_fx2

I still have those certs from primary school hah! Nice memories.

Do they still have that in school?

----------


## stormhawk

According to the Science Centre site, yes, but I think it's optional from school to school.

----------

